# ما هي أخطر كلمات البحث على الإنترنت؟



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

ما هي أخطر كلمات البحث على الإنترنت؟



ما هي أخطر كلمات البحث على الإنترنت؟إذا كنت ترغب بالبحث عن أشياء على الإنترنت مثل "كلمات الأغاني" أو "مجاني"، فإنك تدخل إلى عالم خطير، واحتمال تعريض جهازك للفيروسات وغيرها من البرمجيات الخبيثة والضارة المعروفة باسم Malware.

فقد تمكنت دراسة حديثة أجرتها شركة "مكافي" الأمريكية لمكافحة الفيروسات، من تحديد "كلمات البحث" الأكثر خطورة على الإنترنت، والتي تعرض من يبحث عنها إلى خطر انتشار الفيروسات أو البرمجيات الضارة في جهازه.

وشملت الدراسة 2600 "كلمة مفتاحية" شائعة في خمس محركات بحث على الإنترنت هي "غوغل" و"ياهو" و"لايف" و"إيه أو أل" و"آسك"، كما عمدت إلى تحليل 413 ألف صفحة إنترنت.

وفي هذا الشأن، قال الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة "مكافي"، ديفيد دي والت، في تصريح لـCNN: "خلال العام الماضي فقط، شهدنا تحولاً غير عادي في البرمجيات الضارة.. فقد انطلقت من قبو لأحد المتلصصين وتحولت إلى 'جريمة منظمة عبر الفضاء الإلكتروني' ثم تحولت مؤخراً إلى شكل من أشكال الإرهاب وغيرها من الهجمات الجيوسياسية المنظمة."

ولعل أشهر الفئات التي تنتشر من خلالها هذه البرمجيات الضارة فهي "شاشات التوقف" أو "حافظات الشاشات" المعروفة باسم ***eensavers، والألعاب المجانية والعمل من المنزل والألعاب الأولمبية ولقطات الفيديو والمشاهير والموسيقى والأخبار.

أما أخطر الكلمات أو المصطلحات التي قد تلحق الضرر بالباحث عنها فهي: "كلمات الأغاني" و"ماي سبيس" و"تحميل موسيقى مجانية" و"طرق الغش في الألعاب" و"نغمات ورنات الهواتف الخلوية المجانية" و"فيلبس" و"الأحاجي" و"ألعاب الشدة" أو "الكوتشينة".

ودائماً ما تأتي شركات مكافحة الفيروسات متخلفة بخطوات عن مبتكري الفيروسات والبرمجيات الضارة، ويقول دي والت في هذا الصدد: "نحن متأخرون عنهم كثيراً.. هذه حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها، ذلك أن البنية التحتية العالمية للإنترنت اتسعت بصورة كبيرة، وتصل نسبة أجهزة الكمبيوتر غير المحمية إلى 50 في المائة."

وأشار دي والت إلى المراهق الذي نشر فيروسات على موقع "تويتر" بسبب شعوره بالملل.

وكان المراهق مايكل موني، طالب المدرسة البالغ السابعة عشرة من العمر، قد اعترف في مقابلة على شبكة "سي نت" المتخصصة بأخبار التكنولوجيا، أنه قام بإرسال 10 آلاف رسالة تحتوي على "برمجيات خبيثة" في ما لا يقل عن 190 حسابا على موقع تويتر الشهير.

وردا على التساؤل حول سبب فعلته، قال موني إنه فعل ذلك لأنه كان "يشعر بالملل."

وبرغم الانتشار الكبير في الفيروسات والأضرار التي تلحقها بالأجهزة بين الحين والآخر، إلا أن دي والت يستبعد أن يصل الأمر إلى "يوم دينونة كبرى للإنترنت."

 CNN : المصدر


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ياكليم علي المعلومات​*


----------



## girgis2 (13 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا كليمو عالمعلومات*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرِآ حبيبى على المعلومات و التحزير ده علشان ناخد بلنا من الكلمات دى
ميرسى ياباشا​


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2009)

*شرا اخى العزيز على ها المعلومات الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## جيلان (14 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه ملل
لا خير
طب انا حاسة بملل اخرب ايه 
بجد الملل ده اصل لحاجات كتير اوى خطية وافكار شريرة وخراب .. والعقل الفاضى معمل للشيطان
صح ناخد بالنا من الكلمات دى والداون لود المجانى
شكرا يا زومل موضوع جامد*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2009)

+pepo+

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Rosetta (16 يونيو 2009)

*مررررررررررسي يا كليمو ​*


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو معلومات مفيدة


----------



## ehab_rizkala (16 يونيو 2009)

انت رجل مميز ومواضيعك ايضا مميزة
شكرا كليمو علي الموضوع​


----------



## المجدلية (17 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا كليمووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

just member


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## zama (24 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك على المعلومات الجميلة أوى..


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

جيلان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## متيكو (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا عالموضوع والتوضيح


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

المتميزة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

ehab_rizkala

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

vena

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

متيكو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>





شكراا لمرورك الجميل..


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2010)

اندرو
اهلا فيك حبيبي

بس انت جديد ممكن مش عارف..

الميلات ممنوعة بالمشاركات..


----------



## elarion ashraf (27 يناير 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*
*للمعلومات الخطيرة دة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

أما أخطر الكلمات أو المصطلحات التي قد تلحق الضرر بالباحث عنها فهي: "كلمات الأغاني" و"ماي سبيس" و"تحميل موسيقى مجانية" و"طرق الغش في الألعاب" و"نغمات ورنات الهواتف الخلوية المجانية" و"فيلبس" و"الأحاجي" و"ألعاب الشدة" أو "الكوتشينة".

ثانكس للتحذير كليمووو​


----------

